# Propagation attempt 2!



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

Hi all,

I've decided to have a bash at propagating again, after my first disastrous attempt 

Here is the new set-up:

Plastic £3 propagator, plastic lower half. Plastic lid. I've put some tropica plant substrate in dry, and I have a tub of Monte Carlo in vitro, and Sagittarius subulata. 

Before I proceed, will the substrate be suitable? Should I moisten the substrate first? To what degree? 

When planting, I intend to wash the gel agar stuff off, then cut into portions, I've seen people recommend either laying on top, or planting a bit. Would I then be able to mist with plain water, with a little bit of TNC complete fertiliser mixed in? 

If this doesn't work, I'd probably get some soil from my dad. Also the water level in the propagator concerns me, as in at the bottom, since I've seen people with a larger tub of water that they then insert the plastic tub into. 

No pics as my camera is broken 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GHNelson (7 May 2016)

Hi
I have grown Monte Carlo in really wet conditions....but the standard procedure is thinning out the stems and either planting them individually or laying each stem on top of the substrate you use!
But you must keep the moisture level up in the propagator so the plant takes hold!
After that you can open.....take the lid off so the MC gets acclimatised.
Spray the plant  before doing so though!
It's a very easy plant to grow emersed.....even on the windowsill. 
Cheers hoggie


----------



## Aqua360 (7 May 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> I have grown Monte Carlo in really wet conditions....but the standard procedure is thinning out the stems and either planting them individually or la?ying each stem on top of the substrate you use!
> But you must keep the moisture level up in the propagator so the plant takes hold!
> After that you can open.....take the lid off so the MC gets acclimatised
> ...



Good idea to make holes in the lid? Avoid fungus etc I'm guessing...


----------

